# Help me pick a guitar SS.org!



## Dusty201087 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, so I'm in the market for a new 7 string guitar, and I want your input (I'm not giving you guys the final vote though ). But on to the topic. The guitars I'm choosing from are:

*Dean RC7x - Price $900 w/case and shipping brand new.
*






Pro's:
-EMG's
-Ebony board
-simple layout
-super cutaway with thin, flat neck
-lower profile trem (I'll keep any trem locked most of the time, I like the tuning stability)

Con's
-won't be able to find one used
-it's a dean 
-I have to wait a month for it 
-25.5" scale 

*Ibanez 1527 maple board - Price: *probably* $1,100, then buy a case
*





Pro's:
-thin neck
-low profile trem
-maple board

Con's:
-costs more
-will have to wait
-will spend another $200 on new pups and have to route it for EMGs 
-I've been generally disatisfied with Ibanez QC the last year or two.
-again, 25.5" scale 

*Agile Pro Interceptor 27 green - Price $650 + $40 case*






Pro's:
-lowest price
-no wait
-ebony board
-EMG's
-neck-thru 27" scale

Con's
-it will probably be damaged when I get it
-I've heard good things about the trem but I'm still a little suspicious

*Schecter Loomis FR - Price: $999 + HSC*






Pro's:
-maple board
-the trem will def hold up
-simple control layout w/ EMG's
-set-thru neck for easy access
-maybe able to find one used

con's:
-bigger neck (I'd prefer something a bit smaller)
-more expensive than all but the Ibanez.
-almost seems like a fad guitar to have around here 

Ok, just wanted to see what SS.org has to say. Vote and comment away guys 

Poll will be up soon!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 20, 2009)

I voted for the Ibanez RG1527, but if money is a concern, then the Agile will do nicely.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 20, 2009)

ZOMB13 said:


> I voted for the Ibanez RG1527, but if money is a concern, then the Agile will do nicely.



 but I think you will find that Deans Import QC is worse then Ibanez, IMO


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 20, 2009)

I voted the Loomis.


----------



## cyril v (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd say the Loomis or the Agile... either way you'll be getting more than your moneys worth. You could probably find a used Loomis for about as much as the Agile, so that'd be WIN/WIN.

+1 for Loomis.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 20, 2009)

Schecter...by a nose.

The Agile if you don't have as much money. Neck is a bit smaller and upper fret access might be better...my Schecter is a Blackjack and I'd heard the other models were better in that respect.

Personally, I like the Schecter necks a lot, but you also get a better trem, nicer looking finish, simpler controls (you said you want), and a better scale length than all but the Agile.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 20, 2009)

1) Loomis - OFR FTW
2) Agile

Thats how I'd rate them. I voted for the Loomis for #1 - and frankly you cant go wrong with either.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm seriously considering a green Agile Interceptor Pro and adding a Gold OFR-7 + gold knobs & tuners.

My vote is you buy the Loomis!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmm thanks for the responses so far. I have to say the more and more I look at the specs, the less fond I am of the Ibanez. I just don't want to spend that much money when I could get the other three and they have almost everything I want from the get-go for a lot less cash.

I have to say though, as much as I dislike Dean guitars... The RC7x really does look good to me  I have crazy big hands and that cutout looks like it'd really help with sweeping on the higher register for me. But that's just me. The agile cut out is definately the runner up in this catagory, and TBH the c-7 I played I had a bit of a problem with the cutout, nothing huge but enough to annoy me.


----------



## budda (Jan 20, 2009)

Having played the Loomis, i can tell you that it's a fantastic guitar with a neck that isnt much bigger then a LTD SC607B (more comfortable for *me* whereas the LTD felt too thin) and with tone to boot.


----------



## kmanick (Jan 20, 2009)

I voted Loomis.
it's by no means a "fad" guitar, once you play one (that is set up) you will see.
For the money they are insanely good guitars and you can definitely find one used , just keep a look out for one, they seem to pop up pretty regularly.
I wish I had kept mine.
I don't even know where they make the new Ibby's, but if you like that pick up a used 7620. those are great guitars , bigger frets and nicer trems that the 1527's and the build quality will probably be better too.


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 20, 2009)

I voted agile,
get it shipped in a case for protection (and if it is damaged, you can get some money back I'd assume which would make it even cheaper.. your guitar is going to get bumped and chipped without a doubt in the future anyway) 
and as you said, you like to block the trems off? so I doubt the trem would be a problem, and if it is, maybe a swap for OFR7?


----------



## Overtone (Jan 21, 2009)

Another vote for the Loomis. Seems like a no nonsense guitar... less risk of dropping the cash and not being happy with what you got. I have played none of these so my opinion isn't worth much, but that's the vibe I picked up.


----------



## Izebecool (Jan 21, 2009)

I vote RG. I love my 1527 it plays and feels so nice pluss that white/ maple looks so good!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 21, 2009)

The loomis, but don't discount Agile because you really get awesome value with them.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 21, 2009)

Grr this is hard. I know everybody's shouting loomis but after playing the HR C-7 with the FR I have to say I'm leaning more towards the Agile/dean. Price does really matter (if I couldn't get the discount on the Dean I probably wouldn't go for it), as I don't have a job and don't have time for one with my school and after school stuff. It's really amazing I get the practice time each day on guitar that I do even


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 21, 2009)

I say go for the Loomis, the neck really isn't thick at all.


----------



## Harry (Jan 21, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Hmm thanks for the responses so far. I have to say the more and more I look at the specs, the less fond I am of the Ibanez. I just don't want to spend that much money when I could get the other three and they have almost everything I want from the get-go for a lot less cash.
> 
> I have to say though, as much as I dislike Dean guitars... The RC7x really does look good to me  I have crazy big hands and that cutout looks like it'd really help with sweeping on the higher register for me. But that's just me. The agile cut out is definately the runner up in this catagory, and TBH the c-7 I played I had a bit of a problem with the cutout, nothing huge but enough to annoy me.



If you really need a huge cutaway for sweep picking up real high and not having the cutaway get in the way, then the RC7 is basically the only option unless you want to do some work on the Ibanez cutaway.
You could also get the 1527 and sand down the lower cutaway to the size of your choice.
I get that same problem with sweep picking up higher on the neck with smaller cutaways too and I know lots of other people do too, so you're not alone there, so I know how you feel, and as cool as the Loomis is and as much as I think it's the best guitar of the bunch, I'd be too scared to sand the cutaway because it will ruin the looks, whereas with the flat white finish on the Ibanez, if you want to sand the cutaway, getting a paint to match the finish to paint over where you sanded wouldn't be a problem


----------



## loktide (Jan 21, 2009)

as you can see by the current poll results, ss.org is torn between the schecter and ibanez playing fraction. Owning both, i can say it really comes down to which neck profile, wood, and pickup upgrade possibilities you prefer... 

the ibanez looks the best, though imo 

edit: also, you may also want to add the cost of a good set of pickups for the 1527. the stock ibanez PUs are quite mediocre


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 21, 2009)

Loomis, I've never played one but from what I've read on here it's like a Hellraiser, but better.

And Hellraisers kick ass


----------



## Luuk (Jan 21, 2009)

Loomis


----------



## RXTN (Jan 21, 2009)

Get an Ibanez, I know I will.


----------



## Scali (Jan 21, 2009)

For me the Loomis and the RG with maple fretboard are the main contenders. I'd probably go with the Loomis myself (with OFR ofcourse). But I've never played one, so I'm not 100% sure if I'd like the neck, being 26.5" and all. So I might go for the RG after all.


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 21, 2009)

Carvin DC727


----------



## kmanick (Jan 21, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> Carvin DC727


 
^
If the scale length is not the deciding factor I say Carvin too.
no problem with the cutaway on these.
I mean I "had" a Loomis, but I still have my Carvin


----------



## Pablo (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't like actives, so out of your options I'd go for the RG1527M... and change the PUs. The trem is excellent, the neck is nice and small and I think it is by far the best looking of the bunch.

The licenced Floyd of the Cooley will wear down too quickly - nothing worse than a Floyd that won't return to pitch.

The Agiles _look_ amazing and are dirt cheap... but never having tried one, I really can't recommend them... The trem, like the one on the Cooley, is crap, though.

The Loomis is probably the best guitar of the bunch from the get-go (the RG has horrid PUs)... If you like the larger neck, longer scale length, EMG PUs and look of the thing, it's what you should get.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 21, 2009)

I would go with the Loomis!


----------



## playstopause (Jan 21, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Con's
> -it will probably be damaged when I get it



I'm pretty sure the Schecter is the best one out there out of your choices.
But at the same time, I feel the Agile is a better bang for your buck. I can't stand the Schecter "feel" so I voted for the Agile. Personnal preference.

Now, about getting the guitar damaged : saying something bad about something = the word will spread faster. Some received some slightly "damaged" Agile in the past, but I wouldn't consider this as a factor in making my decision. Many more received their guitars with no flaws at all. Anyway, if there's something wrong, Kurt will replace the guitar or offer a rebate. Also, I would not consider all the "flaws" from the test runs (Intrepid 8's and such).


----------



## Johann (Jan 21, 2009)

i'd say RC7x


----------



## Elysian (Jan 21, 2009)

i voted 1527, but the loomis is my 2nd choice. friends don't let friends buy guitars with silly looking lower horns, so no RC7x. 

and if you buy the 1527 at a guitar store you can probably get them to throw in a case too, i know thats been the situation for me in the past.

and have you ever tried blackouts? get the passive sized blackouts and no routing...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 21, 2009)

out of the ones listed, i´d go with the loomis, provided you have the money for it


----------



## Meldville (Jan 21, 2009)

Why not buy a used axe? In that case, you can snag a used RG7620 or 1527 for fairly cheap.



Elysian said:


> i voted 1527, but the loomis is my 2nd choice. friends don't let friends buy guitars with silly looking lower horns, so no RC7x.
> 
> and if you buy the 1527 at a guitar store you can probably get them to throw in a case too, i know thats been the situation for me in the past.
> 
> and have you ever tried blackouts? get the passive sized blackouts and no routing...



ALso, +1 to blackouts. They kill EMGs IMO.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Loomzor!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 21, 2009)

About Carvin: I don't have the cash 

Well having thought this all out last night and the Ibby is out. I don't have the cash to get and already higher priced guitar, PLUS new pups ($1,100 + $200 = out of my budget). And I don't really want to buy a used one with the rosewood fretboard  just not my thing.

That leaves the Agile, Dean, and Loomis. Please guys, I'm reading a lot of voting based on the OFR. TBH, it will be locked 95% of the time. I'm installing a tremol-no as soon as I can, I just like the tuning stability. There are lots here with Agile trems that have held up for a LONG time. If you take care of it, it will last. That's what I'm finding about the TRS pro too. BTW I also like blackouts more but currently no production guitars come with a trem and blackouts. I will probably end up changing the EMG's to BL's but that will be a long time down the road.


----------



## Harry (Jan 21, 2009)

Ben Hutcherson said:


> ALso, +1 to blackouts. They kill EMGs IMO.



I compared the EMGs and Blackouts side by side fairly recently, and to my mind, nothing about the EMGs could beat what the Blackouts could do, they really are that good IMO.


----------



## sepherus (Jan 21, 2009)

Where did you get the $900 price tag for the RC7x? 

As for the 1527m not coming with the case, the ibby site says it comes with a case. 

I'd say the Dean if it turns out to be a decent guitar. The Loomis otherwise


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 21, 2009)

sepherus said:


> Where did you get the $900 price tag for the RC7x?
> 
> As for the 1527m not coming with the case, the ibby site says it comes with a case.
> 
> I'd say the Dean if it turns out to be a decent guitar. The Loomis otherwise



If you contact a Dean dealer that's on the dean forum and mention that you found out about them through the dean forum, they'll usually give you a decent discount. In this case it takes the RC7x with a case from 1k to .9k


----------



## sepherus (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 22, 2009)

sepherus said:


> Nice. Thanks for the info.



Any time man, I'm here to help when I can and learn all I can


----------



## Rchild7x7 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok alot of these guitars are great..but you put the fact that the rc7x is a dean as a con..while i agree that dean needs to step up, but i personally know Rusty and the ACTUAL guitar was not designed by dean. they put some finishing touches on it,massed produced it, and put a name on it. THATS IT! so dont get touchy because its a dean


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Feb 23, 2009)

Based on your specs I would actually say the Dean, but given their quality control... If you could get your hands on one I would say the Dean would make you the happiest. The Loomis is a nice guitar as well and you can get one used for fairly cheap. The QC on mine wasn't the best but it wasn't Dean bad. Still if you can't get on with the neck it's not going to do much for you.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 23, 2009)

The RC7 has a Takeuchi lo-trs doesn't it? or is that just the USA?

I think the white RC looks brilliant - I prefer it to the USA.

The Ibanez will sound the worst but still very good although it's subjective. I love how my RG7620 sounds.

good luck. All very nice guitars.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 23, 2009)

Rchild7x7 said:


> Ok alot of these guitars are great..but you put the fact that the rc7x is a dean as a con..while i agree that dean needs to step up, but i personally know Rusty and the ACTUAL guitar was not designed by dean. they put some finishing touches on it,massed produced it, and put a name on it. THATS IT! so dont get touchy because its a dean



Are you actually Rusty? 

Kidding aside, what does Rusty designing it have to do with anything? He was saying the import Deans have terrible quality control, not anything about the design. Which from the few I have tried, is correct.


----------



## Anton (Feb 24, 2009)

IBANEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilson (May 14, 2009)

go rcx7 
allaround amazing guitar sept maby for the trem and the fact that its a dean import and the quality controle is not that great, it just has so many nice features. in my oppinion it has better pickups than all of them, best cutaway and thinnest neck and so it is the best guitar 

but i dont even no if anyone has bought one tho..

oh by the way did u buy ur guitar yet?


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (May 14, 2009)

ahhhhhh..to be honest this was the hardest decision i have ever had to made and it not me who's even buying...but i had to go with the agile..but the loomis is so nice  i wish i could vote both


----------



## wilson (May 14, 2009)

the loomis has fail playability for the 22- 24 th fret. so if ur into high shreding ur out of luck the cutaway is just too high


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 14, 2009)

Guys this topic is months old and I'm really not even looking at these guitars anymore... I was going to buy one but family issues got in the way (basically my mom thinks if I play guitar I'll end up on drugs and a bum so she wouldn't let me buy one, despite the fact that it was all my money and I'm an honors student).

I've gone an entirely different direction with my tastes now and I have to say few of these guitars appeal to me now. Thanks for all the votes but I have to say I don't think I'll ever own any of these guitars 

/thread


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (May 15, 2009)

bum..psshh not even close..just different from the rest


----------



## Cadavuh (May 15, 2009)

That 1527 is just too badass to pass by


----------



## metalvince333 (Aug 25, 2009)

I tried the loomis the other day and the satin neck finish is the best thing ever, I tried the musicman john petrucci signature few minutes before and seriously and without a doubt i'd take the schecter over the music man!The neck is the biggest Pro on this,not a con.Its feels just right for me and you hand just slide and go around so easily its a joy to play. THE SCHECTER LOOMIS ALL THE FRICKIN WAY!!!

oops sorry didnt know the race was off


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 25, 2009)

i choose the ibanez, but the best option for yours needs is the agile.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 25, 2009)

People I appreciate your helping out but really... This topic is done.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 25, 2009)

Voted Agile. The chance of it getting damaged in shipping really is not that big at all. I had mine shipped to Texas without a case and it came 100% perfectly fine. Seeing as you're even closer to Rondo Music, which is based in New Hampshire, I'm sure the likeliness of damage is even smaller, and you'd probably get the guitar faster too! As for the trem, since you're blocking it anyway I don't think there'd be that much of difference in feel. 

If you look at it that way, the Agile has no cons, it's the only one with a 27" scale, and with the money you'd be saving by getting it, you can order the case for it. 

EDIT: hahaha woops, didn't realize it was an ancient bump.


----------



## Drow Swordsman (Aug 25, 2009)

I voted Agile but I'm going to change my vote to Loomis. You seem to be pretty particular about the trem, whereas I never use trems and therefore was much more prone to go for the Agile.

If you're a trem guy, go for the Loomis so you won't have any worries about the OFR.


----------

